# Consequence of Adding Breezeway Between House and Detached Garage



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

My guess would be that a breezeway would make the two building attached.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Check with your local building dept and assessor to see how much your property taxes might change the valuation (and property taxes) if you take the existing detached and turn it into "attached."

And discuss with your insurance agent too. Attached vs. detached can also change your insurance premiums.

But I would guess the whole issue depends on exactly how you build the breezeway: is it totally enclosed or open? Does it have a door? What kind of roof does it have? etc etc
.
.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Generally speaking, I think that you will find that attached or detached for code considerations, there is not much difference in what is required. If there is LIVING Space attached to the garage then you will need at minimum type "X" fire rated, 1/2" drywall on the garage side that abuts the living space. Also, the wall between the two will have to have the code minimum insulation as if the wall were an exterior wall.

A few other things also but those are the most likely issues involved.

Andy.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Too many variables. I assume that you already HAVE a house with appropriate insulation, exterior door etc. where I am, if you add the breeZesty, the breezeway wall where it touches the garage would have to be 5/8" fire code. The breezeway would have to be insulated as if it were part of the house. That is it. Ron


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the info! The project sounds doable without a lot of unexpected expenses.


----------

